# Sensibilidad potenciometro



## RjSa (Jul 19, 2006)

Buenas, estoy haciendo una fuente de alimentacion con un esquema que encontre en internet y la monte en el protoboard pero me di cuenta que el potenciometro es muy sensible en los valores 1.25v - 6v ams o menos. Ya probe con potenciometros de 2.2k, 5k, y 10k pero ninguno me dio el resultado esperado. Existe alguna manera de cambiar algo para que la salida sea mas precisa?. Gracias.


El esquema es este:


----------



## MaMu (Jul 19, 2006)

Usaste un potenciometro MV ? es decir Multi vueltas?
Yo te recomiendo que lo uses. Proba con un MV y luego me cuentas, pero ojo, siempre Lineal y no logaritmico.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 20, 2006)

Haz lo siguiente. para una fuente de 5V (ajustable entre 4.5 y 5.5)

Tal como lo tienes ahora ajustas el potenciometro a 4.5V y mides la resistencia del potenciometro (sin tension) y te da:

R1=230

ajustas a 5.5V y mides la resistencia 

R2=450

la resistencia fija a añadir es la mas proxima a 230 RA=220
El potenciometro ideal Rpot=R2-R1=450-230=220

pues ya esta, es facil.

Para una fuente normal con un trimmer normal tienes suficiente, si quieres mayor precision puedes utilizar una resistencia multivuelta, pero no creo que este justificado.


----------



## RjSa (Jul 21, 2006)

Para serte sincero me perdí un poco en tu respuesta, pero le coloque la resistencia de la que hablas y me da una salida que está entre 7v - 12v solamente. Lo que quiero hacer es que la salida sea la misma 1.2-12v pero que al momento de graduarla con el potenciometro este haya que darle un poco mas de vuelta para que varie ya que como está en este momento apenas lo toco mueve 2v-3v de una vez. Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 21, 2006)

La relación es lineal, tenes 1 volt cada 174 Ohms del pot.

Para 12v alcanza y sobra con un pot de 2k: (12V-1.25V)*174=1870,5Ohm

Cuanto mas grande el pot mas sensible se hace, así que dejale el de 2K, y agregale otro de 200 en serie con el cual podes corregir desvios de hasta 1,15V (sintonía fina)

Ya que tu desvío es de 3V podes corregirlo con un pot en serie de 500 (3V*174=522)

Prefiero tener 2 pot a darle 20 vueltas a uno.


----------

